# vape nic deal



## Kilherza (30/6/20)

good ladies and gents

iam willing to let go of my vape nic but wanting to make a deal where if u do make a x amount of juice to share it with me (eg. 50 50) will give my pg and vg for free if willing to make a deal, looking for someone in the athlone area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (30/6/20)

Wow that's kind of you, if I lived closer I'd take you up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza (30/6/20)

well i only used 1/4 of the nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (30/6/20)

Kilherza said:


> well i only used 1/4 of the nic


Shame do you need help with recipes? I'll happily help if you want I only mix fruits and candy's though I don't smoke dessert flavors so not much use there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/6/20)

Post a list of your flavours. I'm sure everyone will be happy to help you mix up some decent juices. Alternatively, I'm in Claremont. I'm happy to take it from you, mix up a bunch of juice and give it all back to you. I don't use freebase nic so I don't need any compensation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/6/20)

If you are out of concentrates entirely then there are loads of places to pic some up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Post a list of your flavours. I'm sure everyone will be happy to help you mix up some decent juices. Alternatively, I'm in Claremont. I'm happy to take it from you, mix up a bunch of juice and give it all back to you. I don't use freebase nic so I don't need any compensation.



Give that man some dipping sauce, good on ya Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

